# RIP Moose...



## Ooshabooboobaby (Nov 2, 2012)

I would like to take a moment to remember the most awesome cat that has ever lived! He died at a young age of 8 years. His curiosity finally got the better of him. He just couldn't help himself but to wander. This time it was into the road. 

I was hanging around 9 mile near Detroit, MI with my friends that chilly, rainy day in April 2004. I was waiting on a friend and out of the corner of my eye I seen a black fuzz ball under a car. I approached the soaking wet kitten and he began to meow. He walked right up to me so i picked him up... that was all she wrote...

I went door to door asking the neighborhood homeowners if they know who's kitten this was. I got the same response from everyone. "have never seen him before." So I took him home. 

From what I could tell he was a maine **** mix of some sort. Black smoke coat with white front and back paws and chest patch. He had HUGE paws and had mouser "thumbs" that made his paws look like little mittens!

I named him after my favorite character in the fantasy/sci-fi novels I read at the time. I named him Raistlin. Shortly after he began to grow he got the nickname Moose because of his LARGE size!

He stuck with me through thick and thin. From the time living with my parents, to moving in with friends, to having my own apartment, to living in my truck... He was my Moo cat. 

And what a personality... he was roudy, lazy, clumbsy, voicterous, and did some of the weirdest things... He used to nuzzle his face against yours and try and suck on your earlobes. He would lay in the middle of the floor on his back spread eagle, when he purred he would drool all over. He loved to be snuggled up against you, he would ride on my shoulders around the house like a draped scarf. 

He was a cat beyond the concept of cats. I praise the Lord that he gave me such a unique pet and I thank Him that he let him stay with me as long as he did. You are so awesome to have created such a marvelous animal as Raistlin and it was so great that I got to spend his life with him! Thank You!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum! Sounds like you gave Moose a great life and had such a tight bond.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Very sympathetic to your loss.


----------



## shishathecat (Nov 5, 2012)

My cat was also a stray when I first got her. She is 4 now and an inside cat. She yearns to go roam around the neighborhood but we have foxes so I don't let her. Honestly I don't know what I would do if something were to happen to her.


----------



## zarah825 (Nov 3, 2012)

Aww I understand your pain  It sounds like you're an amazing cat mommy (right?) though!


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm sorry that you lost your Moose! Take comfort that he's waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge and you'll see him again someday.


----------



## KittyKrazee (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, but it must be comforting to know that for his 8 years, he had a great life full of adventure and lots of love...


----------



## Andrew1990 (Nov 6, 2012)

Very emotional post, I'm sorry.


----------



## Kasmut (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss, he sounds like he was a pretty awesome cat though.


----------



## Fudge's Mummy (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh my God...I'm almost in tears here. I'm delighted for you that you found this not-so-little guy and you got to spend so many wonderful years together. He was lucky to find someone with such a big heart and by the sounds of his contentedness (is that even a word...?), he knew it and loved you dearly for it.

Fudge's Mummy xxx


----------



## Westbrook24 (Nov 8, 2012)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## ezmeray (Nov 8, 2012)

I empathize so much, I'm sorry for your loss. I know I'll be devastated when it's my cat's turn to pass on.


----------



## FranklinStreetWest (Nov 9, 2012)

What a cool cat that would live in your truck with you!


----------



## Lor (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss, it sounds like you gave Moose a pretty wonderful life and I hope you take comfort in that.


----------



## tgwillard (Oct 18, 2012)

I am glad you were able to give Moose a good home.


----------



## Nerd Lover (Nov 11, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. My kitten passed away this year & not a day goes by that I don't think about her. It's amazing the type of bond you & you cat can have.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Take comfort in the beautiful memories and the wonderful life you provided for Moose.


----------



## Fayelw (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh really sorry


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Camilla1990 (Nov 12, 2012)

So sorry for your loss - we lost ours just over a year ago at the very young age of 2 and you never forget them and all of their little quirky ways 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kannel (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

